# Letter



## Depersonal Eyes (Oct 10, 2011)

I wrote DP a letter tonight. Thought I'd share. Enjoy

PS. If you all would like to add your own thoughts to this letter, please feel free to share and I can include them in my next post.


----------



## ihatethis (Mar 13, 2012)

Depersonal Eyes said:


> I wrote DP a letter tonight. Thought I'd share. Enjoy
> 
> PS. If you all would like to add your own thoughts to this letter, please feel free to share and I can include them in my next post.


Preach sister!


----------



## cbeck (Feb 8, 2008)

Wont let me access your blog


----------



## Depersonal Eyes (Oct 10, 2011)

Hmm, it should work now. I had to edit some stuff


----------



## shattered memories (Jul 19, 2012)

Witty, moving and insightful much like your other poems. Bravo, Carolyn


----------

